# Driver and Rider app running at same time?



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

I've been doing this lately to keep an eye on the competition..any unforeseen issues doing that? A user suggested it couldn't be done but it appears to be doing it on my 6+ iOS 9 without any hiccups.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I run both on Android without any problems.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Of course you can do it. More importantly, the pax app is the only accurate one to check for surge rates, driver app can be off because it takes 20 or 30 seconds to update surges.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> I've been doing this lately to keep an eye on the competition..any unforeseen issues doing that? A user suggested it couldn't be done but it appears to be doing it on my 6+ iOS 9 without any hiccups.


I use it 100% of the time when I'm in rider mode... never any conflicts. I do wish it was built into the driver app like Lyft does though... it's nice not to have to swap apps to look at it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I use it 100% of the time when I'm in rider mode... never any conflicts. I do wish it was built into the driver app like Lyft does though... it's nice not to have to swap apps to look at it.


The problem with doing that in Lyft is that you are logging out of driver mode each time you check the pax app. Thios causes you to lose fares, both while you are logged in and because you lose priority in the area where you are when you aren't logged in for long.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> The problem with doing that in Lyft is that you are logging out of driver mode each time you check the pax app. Thios causes you to lose fares, both while you are logged in and because you lose priority in the area where you are when you aren't logged in for long.


I think you've got some other issues there -- Switching back and forth between the tree apps has never caused me to be logged out. I am constantly switching from LYFT (dual app), Uber Rider App, and Uber Partner (Driver) app.

When the driver app for uber is in the background it's on a 5 minute activity timer... but it pops up a notification asking if you wanna stay online after 5 minutes of being in the background. If I'm driving -- when it beeps at me (and it's a distinctive beep so you know what it is), I just slap the screen. Don't even have to look at it. This happens very rare for me, as I said, I'm constantly going between apps anyway -- if I'm not in a fare, I generally have the uber driver app on top so it isn't on a timer. Lyft doesn't matter -- it's happy being in the bckground until there is a fare request. WHich at that point, I'm going offline with Uber while I complete that fare anyway.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Of course you can do it. More importantly, the pax app is the only accurate one to check for surge rates, driver app can be off because it takes 20 or 30 seconds to update surges.


Yes, I did notice the delay in surge reporting with the driver app..seems the rider app is more reliable.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Yes, I did notice the delay in surge reporting with the driver app..seems the rider app is more reliable.


GOOD TO KNOW


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I think you've got some other issues there -- Switching back and forth between the tree apps has never caused me to be logged out. I am constantly switching from LYFT (dual app), Uber Rider App, and Uber Partner (Driver) app.
> 
> When the driver app for uber is in the background it's on a 5 minute activity timer... but it pops up a notification asking if you wanna stay online after 5 minutes of being in the background. If I'm driving -- when it beeps at me (and it's a distinctive beep so you know what it is), I just slap the screen. Don't even have to look at it. This happens very rare for me, as I said, I'm constantly going between apps anyway -- if I'm not in a fare, I generally have the uber driver app on top so it isn't on a timer. Lyft doesn't matter -- it's happy being in the bckground until there is a fare request. WHich at that point, I'm going offline with Uber while I complete that fare anyway.


OK, so my only issue with what I'm reading is that I don't understand how to toggle between pax and driver view in Lyft without logging out of driver and back into driver mode. Yes, Uber driver app is an attention %hor#, screaming to be loved and looked at every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

I always run both.


----------



## LeafBoy (Sep 24, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> I've been doing this lately to keep an eye on the competition..any unforeseen issues doing that? A user suggested it couldn't be done but it appears to be doing it on my 6+ iOS 9 without any hiccups.


What equipment you on and who do you fly for?


----------

